# [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten



## der8auer (24. März 2008)

*[HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

*[HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten:*

Benötigte Komponenten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Innovatek HPPS Plus 
-Lötkolben
-Lötzinn
-Litze
-Abisolierzange
-Schrumpfschlauch
-Schalter ( z.B. http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARoAAAnmH9w43e67097b6a90e362a527ae29fb206bd )

Materialkosten ~1





> *Betriebsmodi:*
> Die HPPS Plus verfügt für Spezialisten und spezielle Anwendungsfälle neben dem Normal Modus, mit dem die Pumpe ausgeliefert wird (hier Föderhöhe 2,05m), über einen "Silent" und einen "Power" Modus.
> - *Silent Modus:* Im Silent Modus wechselt der Microprozesssor in der Pumpe die Ansteuertechnik des Antriebs wodurch die (onehin schon extrem leise) Pumpe vollends "unhörbar" wird. Die Pumpe ist so quasi nicht mehr hörbar, verliert allerdings etwas an Pumpleistung (nur noch etwa 1,65m - was aber immer noch mehr als ausreichend ist)
> - *Power Modus:* Im Power Modus kann die Pumpe mit maximaler angelegter Betriebs-Spannung bis zu 4m Wassersäule fördern und sucht selbstständig den maximal möglichen Betriebspunkt! (Hinweis: Maximale Betriebsspannung muss anliegen)
> - *Normal Modus* (Auslieferzustand): Dies ist der Kompromiss zwischen maximaler Leistung und Geräuschlosigkeit. Der optimale Betriebszustand in jedem normalen Wasserkühlsystem da die Pumpe hier nicht hörbar ist und dennoch über eine extreme Leistung verfügt.


 
Wem die Power seiner Pumpe nicht ausreicht oder falls man sie noch leiser haben möchte kann man sie einfach umlöten.

*Schritt 1: Blaue Kappe entfernen*

Mit ein bisschen Gefühl lässt sich die Kappe einfach abnehmen. Dazu wird kein Schraubendreher oder ähnliches benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schritt 2: Platine herauslösen*

Nun muss die Platine aus dem blauen Gehäuse gelöst werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann man die Schalttabelle an der Seite sehen. Je nach dem welchen Modus man haben möchte muss man die oberen 2 Kontakte *(J1 & J2)* miteinander verbinden. Wer den Modus permanent ändern möchte kann die 2 Kontakte *(J1 & J2)* einfach verbinden. 
Da ich es aber ein bisschen individueller haben möchte, werde ich einen Schalter dazwischenlöten, wodurch man zwischen 2 Modi wählen kann. Dies geht allerdings nicht im laufenden Betrieb, da dies nur einmal beim Startvorgang ausgelesen wird. Danach ignoriert die Pumpe alle Änderungen.

Tabelle:

*J1 | J2 *
OFF OFF _Default _
ON OFF _66Hz (Silent)_
OFF ON _72Hz (Power)_
ON ON _Auto*_​ 
*Beim _Auto _Modus passt sich die Pumpe dem Durchflusswiderstand an - kann im Extremfall sogar mehr fördern als beim _Power _Modus.​ 
*Schritt 3: Kabel mit der Platine verlöten*​ 
Da ich gerne zwischen _Default _und _Power _schalten möchte, muss ich *J2 *verbinden. Dazu löte ich 2, jeweils ca. 7cm lange Litzen an jeden Anschluss von *J2*. Dabei muss man natürlich darauf achten, dass man *J2* nicht direkt verbindet (sonst steht die Pumpe permanent auf _Power_)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend zur Sicherheit noch etwas Schrumpfschlauch an die offenen Kontakte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schritt 4: Schalter einlöten*

Nach dem erfolgreichen anlöten der Kabel werden diese mit dem Schalter verbunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder Schrumpfschlauch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da der Schalter später innen, sehr knapp neben der Platine liegt, wird auch das Gehäuse noch mal mit Schrumpfschlauch isoliert um Kurzschlüssen vorzubeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schritt 5: Zusammenbau*

Um auch später den Schalter ohne Probleme erreichen zu können muss nun noch ein Loch in die Seite des blauen Deckels gebohrt werden. 
Anschließend den Schalter verschrauben und das ganze wie auf dem Bild wieder zusammenbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes muss nur noch der Deckel wieder auf die Pumpe gesteckt werden und...

*Schritt 6: Fertig* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Kritik und Fragen sind natürlich immer willkommen 

mfg der8auer


----------



## Dr.House (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Coole Anleitung.
 Aber ich dachte dass man die Pumpe direkt über Software steuern kann ? Oder ist das nur in der teureren Variante zu haben ?


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Das geht nur bei der AquaStream, da diese einen USB Anschluss hat welcher bei der HPPS nicht vorhanden ist.

Alternativ kann man die Pumpe auch damit steuern: Innovatek IPC Controller
Aber bei dem Preis würde ich mir das noch mal überlegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

nett, dass die die einstellungen gleich mit draufdrucken, für alle innovatekkäufer, die ihre hardware auseinandernehmen. (unübliche kombination, oder?)

aber 66hz="silent"?
dass ist ja schon n 25% über standard... 
naja, immerhin kann man dann mit fug und recht behaupten, es gäbe kein 50hz brummen mehr.
72hz "power" wirkt dagegen n bissl wenig, verglichen mit wc (80hz) und ac (84hz)

p.s.: weiß eigentlich jemand, wie man die hpps an den ipc anschließen soll? (wenn denn 180 für was ausgegeben hat, dass nur unwesentlich mehr macht, als bei ac für 40 aufpreis bekommt)

p.p.s.: neben löterei bei inno und usb bei ac gibts bei 12v 1046ern auch noch die variante von watercool mit poti im pumpendeckel.


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nett, dass die die einstellungen gleich mit draufdrucken, für alle innovatekkäufer, die ihre hardware auseinandernehmen. (unübliche kombination, oder?)


 
Also für mich nicht 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber 66hz="silent"?


 
Naja du siehst ja welche Einstellungen es geben soll. Normal (Default), Power und Silent. Welcher außer 66Hz könnte sonst Silent sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

k.a.
bestände noch die möglichkeit, dass "def" die serienmäßigen 50hz sind, 66hz dann die mittlere ("standard") einstellung und 72hz die power variante.
aber auch dann.
(wobei es dann immer noch fragwürdig wäre, die serieneinstellung als "silentmodus" zu verkaufen... aber würde zu inno passen. zwischen 66hz und 72hz noch ne weitere einstellung unterzubringen wird auch eher schwierig.)


----------



## kuttis (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

1: Schöne Anleitung.
Auf die Idee mit dem Umschalter bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Einer mit vier stellungen wär aber noch besser.

2:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nett, dass die die einstellungen gleich mit draufdrucken, für alle innovatekkäufer, die ihre hardware auseinandernehmen. (unübliche kombination, oder?)



Wieso?
In deren Forum stehts doch sogar direkt beschrieben.
http://www.innovatek.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10534



> 64 Hz ist Standard.
> 
> Auto heisst:
> Die Pumpe erhöt langsam die Frequenz bis der Läufer aus dem Tritt kommt (je nach Gegendruck eher -bei niedrigem Gegendruck oder später bei hohem Gegendruck). Diese Frequenz (-1 Hz) wird dann beim (automatischen) Neustart eingestellt.


Diese Aussagen sind direkt vom Innovateksupporter, der in deren Forum unterwgs ist


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Danke 

Ja das wäre natürlich auch möglich aber ich hatte keinen anderen Schalter mehr da


----------



## StellaNor (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Sehr schönes How2 

Hat einen Platz im Unterforum für Anleitungen verdient!


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Sehr schönes How2
> 
> Hat einen Platz im Unterforum für Anleitungen verdient!


 
Dankeschön 

Ja das hat mich gefreut *gg*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*



kuttis schrieb:


> Wieso?
> In deren Forum stehts doch sogar direkt beschrieben.
> http://www.innovatek.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10534
> 
> Diese Aussagen sind direkt vom Innovateksupporter, der in deren Forum unterwgs ist




ich weiß nicht, was die da schreiben - der werte herr supporter hat mir hausverbot erteilt, nachdem ich inno dafür gelobt habe (einer der sehr wenigen fälle, in denen ich mal was positives zu inno zu sagen hatte...), dass sie sich doch noch zu einem waküNT durchgerungen haben.
zugegeben: das forum war mir auch sonst nicht so sympathisch, als dass ich da nachgeguckt hätte.

überraschen tuts mich aber doch ein bißchen, wenn ich mir überlege, wie zickig die sich sonst haben...
(z.b. hatte ich auch ne länge diskussion mit rene über korrosion, in der jedesmal weit um den heißen brei herumgeredet hat und als ich ihn dann letztendlich soweit hatte, dass er entweder ne klare antwort geben oder hätte schweigen müssen, hat er mich an den e-mail support verwiesen. wohlgemerkt: erst dann. und selbst hat er gar keine infos rausgerückt)


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Hö? Wieso hast du für ein Lob einen Bann kassiert? 

Ich hab bis jetzt 3 Mal was im Innovatek Forum angefragt und mir wurde immer gut und schnell geholfen.


----------



## McBain (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

sehr schöne anleitung!
will mir auch diese pumpe holen.
denke aber ich werde einen schalter zum umschalten zwischen default und silent modus einlöten.
wie laut ist die pumpe im default modus?
ist die wirklich schon so richtig richtig leise?


----------



## kuttis (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Entkoppelt ist sie im Automodus eigendlich nichtmehr zu hören.


----------



## McBain (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

so leise wie ein leiser entkoppelter 12cm lüfter der auf 5v läuft?


----------



## kuttis (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Meine Silent Eagle 120MM Lüfter auf 5V sind lauter wie meine HPPS+


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*



kuttis schrieb:


> Meine Silent Eagle 120MM Lüfter auf 5V sind lauter wie meine HPPS+


 
Kann ich besätigen. Also die entkoppelte Pumpe hört man im Default schon überhaupt nicht. Silent ist also nicht nötig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

meine s-flex sind @5v (deutlich) lauter als ne gut entkoppelte standard-eheim1046.
80mm 12db päpste @6v übertönen sie auch locker. (ab wann es leiser als die eheim ist, kann ich grad nicht testen - die samsung sp120 übertönen sie bei weitem)


@der8auer: ich vermute mal, dass er meine bisherigen kritischen beiträge als puren inno-hass aufgefasst hat und dass lob dann als zynismus. 
naja, jetzt kann ich die firma wirklich nicht mehr leiden, selbst schuld wer so jemanden als ""moderator"" einstellt


----------



## StellaNor (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Meine HPPS + läuft seit jeher völlig geräuschlos - auch ohne Entkopplung. Erst wenn ich "die Hand auflege" oder mein Ohr an den
Pumpenkörper halte, weiß ich ob sie tatsächlich läuft. Hab schon einige Male vergessen die Pumpe anzuschließen, was
sich in sofortigen Abschalten des PCs äußert


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Ich hatte nur mal kurzzeitig eine Eheim 1046 12V hier und das Teil war echt laut  

Die HPPS hat ein überarbeitetes Pumpenrad und ein Lager aus Keramik, ist also deutlich leiser. Das ganze noch entkoppeln und es kanns ich hören bzw. nicht mehr hören lassen.

Wems aber immer noch zu laut ist der kann die Pumpe ja wie im Tutorial umlöten 

mfg

Edit: @ StellaNor  kann ich bestätigen. Habe zum glück direkt nach der Pumpe meinen Durchflusssensor und kann es so auch gleich sehen


----------



## McBain (26. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

ok ich glaube euch
dann werd ichs genau so machen wie im howto!
umschalten zwischen default/power.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

alle eheim1046 gibts mit voll-keramiklager, genaugenommen verkaufen die meisten onlineshops ausschließlich diese version. (nur inno nicht, bei denen gibts nur die billige version mit kohlenstoff läufer. solange die keine verschleißerscheinungen aufweißt, ist sie aber genauso leise) und das inno-"spezial"pumpenrad hat einfach zwei zacken mehr auf der innenseite, wärend das normale fast ne halbe umdrehung spiel hat.
in 95% der fälle macht aber auch dass keinen unterschied, die verbleibenden 5% könnens auch einfach festklemmen(teflonband)/ankleben - "eheimmod".
(allerdings macht das bei einigen die pumpe sogar lauter. meine lief -als ich mal probleme mit den gummilagern der welle hatte- auch ohne mod bzw. ohne inno-spezial-rad besser)

also: ich weiß nicht genau, ob die aufwendigeren 12v varianten (hpps, aquastream, watercool) sich die mühe machen, den wechselstrom besonders zu modulieren, um einen weicheren lauf zu verursachen - aber mechanisch sind alle eheim1046 nahezu identisch und somit bei gleicher drehzahl auch ~gleich laut.
(mal als zitat vom eheim-support: "Theoretisch könnten die Pumpenräder der 230V Version auch in den 12V Pumpen eingesetzt werden.")

meine pumpe hab ich letztens auch mal vergessen, nach ~10-15minuten ging der rechner aus und ich hätte mir am cpu-kühler fast die finger verbrannt. (das waren definitiv mehr als die üblichen "ziemlich heiß" 40°)
egal - pumpe an und gut ist.
aber ich denke, ich nehm auch in zukunft besser nur vollmetall kühler


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

So, bevor ich es vergesse 

Wollte noch kurz die Leistungssteigerung in l/h posten.
Gemessen mit FlowMeter Pro rev3.6 (2800 Pulse/Liter)

Wasserkreislauf: 

*AGB1* --> *Pumpe* --> *CPU1* --> *RAM1* --> *RAM2* --> *360er Radiator* --> *RAM3* --> *RAM4* --> *CPU2* --> *240er Radiator* --> *Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matic Radiator* --> *AGB2* --> *AGB1*

CPU Kühler: 2x AquaCuplex XT

Pumpe auf Default: 
910 Pulse = 0,325 Liter/Minute = 19,5 Liter/h
Pumpe auf Power:
1370 Pulse = 0,489 Liter/Minute = 29,357 Liter/h

mfg der8auer


----------



## Ecle (28. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Sehr gutes HowTo. Die Bilder gefallen mir auch...Super Cam. Isne Canon EOS ne?


----------



## Sebastian84 (28. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Hallo, 
bei deinen vielen Komponenten lohnt sich doch ein zweikreisige Wasserkühlung. Denn der Durchfluss kommt mir bissel wenig vor.  20l/h !?

Gruß
Seb


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Naja das bei mir sind die realen Werte. Theoretisch schafft die Pumpe natürlich wesentlich mehr aber mein Kreislauf hat einen sehr großen Widerstand. Deswegen geht da nicht viel durch 

edit: oder ich habe mich verrechnet 

@ Ecle: Danke  Jo ist eine EOS 300D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

0,19l/min 

ich dachte ja, ich mit meinen *aktuell mit wenig/keiner verstopfung* 0,5l/min hätte extrem wenig.

hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, entweder die pumpe oder die kühler zu tauschen?
kann mir vorstellen, dass 4 düsenstrukturen bei dem bißchen leistung eher eine brems- denn eine kühlwirkung haben und z.b. n heatkiller oder n ek-supreme deutlich besser damit harmonieren würden.


----------



## der8auer (29. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Ich habe noch eine 2. HPPS+ hier rumliegen. Bin am überlegen ob ich den Kreislauf aufteile oder ob ich die 2. Pumpe in den Kreislauf integriere. Weiß aber nicht ob das was bringt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

2. pumpe würde was bringen, 2 kreisläufe könnten bei einem so großen system durchaus sinnvoll sein - ich geh mal davon aus, dass du eh immer aktiv unterwegs bis? (es also nicht stören würde, wenn ein teil des systems ohne verbindung zum k-o-m ist?)


----------



## Tommy_Lee (30. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Oh das wollte ich letztes Jahr auch machen, da ich meine auch so Umgelötet habe, dass ich Power und Normal fahren kann.

Jop muss sagen, bei mir läuft sie nur noch auf Power, da sie ja 30Liter bewegen muss.  Durch meinen Ausgleichbehälter (selbstbau), ist ein Natürlicher Druck gegeben, wo durch die Pumpe zusätzlich entlastet und sehr leise Arbeitet "aber sie läuft einwandfrei und ist gut verpackt " durch das langsame Hochfahren am Anfang, ist die Pumpe auch schön "Langlebig". Von meiner Seite, empfehlenswert umzulöten und eine Kaufempfehlung für die Pumpe.

mfg

Tom


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

du könntest mit deinem schalter sogar 3 stufen schalten, dazu müsstest du nur mit dem einen J1 noch zusätzlich einen J2 an die Mitte des Schalters löten, und an den in deinen bildren noch offenen (oberen) pin den zweiten J2...

nun hättest du :

Schalter oben: Power
Schalter mitte: Normal
Schalter unten: Silent

mfg exa


----------



## Digger (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

meint ihr das lässt sich auch mit ner laing umsetzen ? is ja das gleiche prinzip


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

bei ner laing brauchst du nur nen einfachen an-aus schalter.


----------



## Digger (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

ja mein ich ja, was fürn schalter brauch ich denn da, bei conrad gibts 10000000 verschiedene mit verscheidenen werten die ich nich checke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

ist vollkommen egal welchen du nimmst (ich würde auf ne passende größe achten), solange es ein schalter (kein taster) ist.
über die leitung fließt nicht nenneswert strom, es liegen keine hohen spannungen an und bei 2 zu verbindenden kontakten brauchst du dich auch nicht mit x-verschiedenen variationen mehrpoliger schalter rumzuschlagen.


----------



## exa (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

das problem bei der laing ist wohl eher, das man den schalter nicht im gehäuse unterbringen kann, dazu is die zu vollgestopft...


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*



exa schrieb:


> du könntest mit deinem schalter sogar 3 stufen schalten, dazu müsstest du nur mit dem einen J1 noch zusätzlich einen J2 an die Mitte des Schalters löten, und an den in deinen bildren noch offenen (oberen) pin den zweiten J2...
> 
> nun hättest du :
> 
> ...


 
Jo wäre theoretisch möglich aber mein Schalter kann nur nach oben oder unten geschalten werden  Deswegen geht bei mir nur Normal und Power. 

Ist aber eine gute Idee. Werde das nachher irgendwie bei mir in den 1# Post einbinden


----------



## Digger (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*



exa schrieb:


> das problem bei der laing ist wohl eher, das man den schalter nicht im gehäuse unterbringen kann, dazu is die zu vollgestopft...


  ja ich würd den schalter sowieso dann iwo ans case setzen, oben drauf oda so, möcht ja nich immer da case aufmachen müssen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

am besten n relais an nen schalt/regelbaren anschluss hängen :]


----------



## Digger (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

was is denn nun ein relais ? regelbarer anschluss ? kann ich nich einfach nen schalter dazwischen löten ? sry dass ich das nich verstehe


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Ein Relais ist einfach gesehen ein Schalter, der durch anlegen einer Spannung geschalten werden kann. Ähnlich wie ein Transistor nur mechanisch


----------



## Digger (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

aha und was bringt mir das, was passiert denn wenn ich das dazwischenschalte?, außerdem möchte ich ja manuell entscheiden wann die pumpe power macht und wann nich.

ps heut hat übrigens mein oclabs deckel risse bekommen
ganz plötzlich lief da wasser aus - schöne ******* - nach nur einer woche in betrieb


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

das war als kleine steigerung deines schalter-nach-außen-legen gemeint.
da der praktische nutzen gegen null tendieren dürfte (mal ehrlich: entweder die zusätzliche lautstärke ist einem n paar zehntel grad werd - oder nicht. dass sind definitiv keine größenordnungen, die ein anwendungsspezifisches umschalten erfordern), kann man das ganze wenigstens mit stil machen, d.h. umschalten per software.
da nicht alle leute bis auf 0V steuerbare ausgänge in ihrem system haben, geht das mit nem transistor nicht (wir wollen schließlich nicht mal mehr mal weniger überbrückung haben - sondern an oder aus), aber n relais hat typischerweise eine schaltschwelle. d.h. wenn man eins in passender größenordnung findet, kann mans z.b. an nen lüfterausgang hängen und dann ist halt unter 4v lüfterspannung standardmodus und bei mehr als 5v wird geschaltet, die kontakte verbunden und man hat bahnbrechende 0,2° weniger.


----------



## Digger (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

ah teilweise verstanden  hab zwar profilkurs physik aba sowas hatten wir noch nich
ich bleib bei meinem schalter, außerdem siehts bestimmt gut aus sonen kippschalter aufm pc zu haben plu ein paar drehpotis für dei lüfter


----------



## Duke (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Ich dacht ich hätte irgendwo gelesen das man den Modus nur umschalten kann wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Sprich die Pumpe liest beim Starten den Wert aus und dann bleibt das so. Damit wäre dann anwendungsspezifisches Umschalten sowieso nicht möglich ohne Reboot.
Soll aber mal einer der Experten bestätigen. Bin mir da nicht mehr 100%ig sicher. 
Ansonsten finde ich den Mod sehr interssant und würde das auch mal angehen, wenn ich net so faul wär. Hab keine Lust schon wieder das Wasser abzulassen.


----------



## exa (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

das war bei der eheim so, ob das bei der laing so is, müsste man mal ausprobieren...


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*



Duke schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich den Mod sehr interssant und würde das auch mal angehen, wenn ich net so faul wär. Hab keine Lust schon wieder das Wasser abzulassen.


 
Bei meiner 2. Pumpe habe ich das Steuerungsmodul einfach ausgebaut und dann umgelötet  Musste die Pumpe dazu nicht mal ausbauen.

mfg


----------



## Tommy_Lee (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Also ich hatte auch keine Probleme, habe dass auch beim Vollen System gemacht. 30 Liter ablassen lol ne danke.

mfg

Tom


----------



## David[-_-]b (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

ich hab mal ne frage, wen man diesen schalter dran macht bleibt die garantie oder ist sie dan weg??


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Bei jeder bauartlichen Veränderung erlischt selbstverständlich die Garantie


----------



## David[-_-]b (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

thx,schade


----------



## MoeJoe (9. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

dickes dankeschön für das how2do!!!


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Bitte bitte  

Hasts ausprobiert und hat funktioniert?


----------



## leboga (10. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Ich werd´s demnächst auch ausprobieren, wenn ich die GTX280 unter Wasser setze, da brauch ich glaub ich denn den Power Mode


----------



## Fabian (10. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Vielleicht wäre es auch möglich den Schalter einer Lüftersteuerung zu nehmen,wenn diese einen besitzt(Zalman ZMF1)Also das sähe bestimmt cool aus,man müsste halt nur die kabel verlängen und sie an den Schalter ranmachen.
Dann hat man eine Lüfter-Pumpensteuerung


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (11. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Kann man die HPPS+ eig. auch an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen? ...und dann per Drehpoti die Spannung einstellen? vorher wär es gut die auf Powermodus umzulöten oder?


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Innovatek HPPS Plus Pumpe Modus umlöten/umschalten*

Leider nein. Die Leistung der HPPS lässt sich nicht über die Spannung regeln.

@ Leboga: Schön  Berichte mir dann bitte wie es gelaufen ist 

@ Fabian: Jo klar, sollte kein Problem sein. Kannst ja dann ein Bild reinstellen wenn es funktioniert hat 

Gruß der8auer


----------

